# Bitten by the bug



## xrem20 (May 17, 2010)

I got a stihl 017 and carving bar for xmas this year and I have tried to carve about 20 times. Some good some not so good but here are a few that I think turned out alright. You may notice a theme I thought tikis were easier to start with The two together were named by my daughter as the head hunter and the head cook.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 18, 2010)

Those look pretty good for starting out...the first one has a nice shape.


----------



## xrem20 (May 19, 2010)

*bitten*

thanks Jacob


----------

